# A touch in public ok-at home, hands off



## FromNeptune (Apr 22, 2008)

My wife and I have been married a long, long time. I guess this will seem like the expected man's viewpoint but I'll proceed anyway. There was a time when a touch, a hug or a kiss was a norm in our relationship. Now it is been over 10 years since the last time of physical intimacy and it is tough going. No hugs though I have tried but they have not been returned. We have been taking dancing lessons since September, Latin like Rumba, Salsa, Waltz, and there is a lot of touching. But at home, it stops. We can't talk about it. I think it is because on the dance floor it is safe but at home, a touch can lead to something else and on and on. Is it possible for a woman from around 55 to 69 simply lose any interest in physical intimacy?

Thanks
FromNeptune


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

look upt he book..."Sex starved Marriage" should be some good reading for you. 

Bottom line, just do it! Make the move at home, feel her tush as she walks by, flirt with her, walk up behind her and kiss her neck, laying down run your hand up her leg. These touches arouse women in general, women want their spouse to make the first move, they want you to admire them, and by you making the first move, it shows you are interested.

Tell your wife she looks sexy, make purring noises as she walks by, peek at her taking a shower and wink at her.

I do this stuff to my wife all the time, she loves it.

I sit there and I tell her, So honey is it tough having a husband that constantly wants your hot smoking body? She jokingly says back, "yes, it is very tough, can't I just be left alone" And I reply, "nope, I can't resist your body it's too yummy!" She laughs.

While dancing tell her how hot she is and how sexy she looks, etc.

Make her feel sexy and she will react.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I would say to really look at the relationship it seems by your post that there might be more going on underneath then meets the eye. For some reason she seems to be giving you the hint that there is really something lacking. Often when there is an issue it causes other issues so look beyond why she doesn't what you to touch her. Is the only time you touch her for sex? Did you cause her to feel bad about sex or herself?

I think the best thing would be to start trying to communicate with her to see if she expresses the deeper issues.

I hope to hear from you again and hopefully you will have more information or that things are starting to turn around.

Altough sex drives can decline in women from lack of testosterone after that change of life normally a level of intimacy still stays and even increases on a physical level of hugs and kisses.

draconis


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

can you make your wife feel that all touching does not have to lead to the bedroom? If you just touch her shoulder whilst she's working, touch her hand when you pass her something, without doing any more, you might be able to educate her that intimacy and sex are different things.


----------

